# favorite body scrubs?



## BuyMeLipGloss (Oct 28, 2005)

i love Totally Juicy's hot apple scrub for everyday cuz it's so cheap and works so well, but when i'm taking a bath and relaxing, my fav is tutti dolci body polish (not the body buff) because it smells divine and feels so good!  VS foaming sugar scrub is also good.


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2005)

Elizabth Arden's Spa 7/52 Tangerine Amber Body Glow! I adore sugar & salt based body scrubs, they're so luxurious feeling.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 28, 2005)

i lurrrvvve bliss and jo malone scrubs! mmmmmm yummmeeeee =)


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2005)

I think I love anything from Bliss!


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 30, 2005)

I like Philosophy's Amazing Grace and Gingerbread Man salt scrubs, as well as AG olive oil scrub. I liked the older Lush Aqua Mirabilis...great for skin and the scent was fantastic for uplifting you when you feel like crap.

MOR Dolce body polishes are also to die for!

I think I'm still in the process of finding my fave sugar scrubs! Little Shop of Beauty's chocolate one is nice. At the moment, I'm using Cake Beauty's Sweet Cheeks sugar scrub. It's heavenly smelling!


----------



## DoeEyedGirl (Oct 30, 2005)

My favorite body scrub is Arbonne's Aromatherapy Awaken Salt Scrub...the scent is invigorating and it leaves your skin soft and supple. I got the best shave ever by  using the scrub first and then shaving. My legs were AWESOME!


----------

